# Anyone Tried making a pool cue



## fish4fun (Mar 12, 2012)

i'm going to try and make my own cue. I'm looking to find out what woods are recommended or any pointers i can get thanks.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

There's a guy here by the name qbuilder that makes them. Maybe he'll chime in. Or you can do a search on q's.


----------



## robbiethewood (Jan 15, 2012)

just saw this yesterday might help


----------



## fish4fun (Mar 12, 2012)

that was a little more then im trying to do but some good ideas thanks guys


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

It's much harder than it looks unless you are an experienced turner. Wood that long and thin will chatter like crazy. A steady rest helps or lots of experience turning thin turnings. 
Practice on scrap first.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

I just purchased 4, but did some research before buying.

Here is a linky you may find useful. It's about how to buy a pool cue, but tells you a bit about how they are made and the materials and treatment to keep them straight and true.
http://www.cuesight.com/howtobuyapoolcue.html


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*qbilder makes them*

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/billiard-cues-21651/


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/billiard-cues-21651/


 

Oh I like that link. There was an idea in there that I am going to try on a pen. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

robinsoncraft said:


> Get your length, then cut it in half and glue them when your done


Wow that's all you need to do. Lol. Maybe we all could do that. I thought it was harder than that. 
Baahaahaaaa


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Dominick said:


> Wow that's all you need to do. Lol. Maybe we all could do that. I thought it was harder than that.
> Baahaahaaaa


He was making a constructive point... As opposed to trying to turn it full length.

...build n burn - live n learn...


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

firemedic said:


> He was making a constructive point... As opposed to trying to turn it full length.
> 
> ...build n burn - live n learn...


Whatever it was, it sounds funny to me. Lol


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

firemedic said:


> He was making a constructive point... As opposed to trying to turn it full length.
> 
> ...build n burn - live n learn...


Maybe he can speak for himself.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Dominick said:


> There's a guy here by the name qbuilder that makes them. Maybe he'll chime in. Or you can do a search on q's.


This was a constructive point....not get your length, cut it in half and glue them when your done. Lol


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

robinsoncraft said:


> Jeez


I guess I should apologize. Sorry,I just thought what you said was funny.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Dominick said:


> I guess I should apologize. Sorry,I just thought what you said was funny.


4 replies to the same comment?... Panties a bit knotted up?

...build n burn - live n learn...


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

firemedic said:


> 4 replies to the same comment?... Panties a bit knotted up?
> 
> ...build n burn - live n learn...


No....5 replies. And no I don't wear panties
I wear thongs. Baahaahaaaa


----------



## larrynj (Jan 27, 2012)

i'm not a cuemaker but i've known a few over the years. you;ll need a 40" metal cutting lathe for the tolerances are measured in thousands of an inch. the taper of the cut is a complicated calculation. the joint for a two piece cue must be perfectly centered. it can take years to master the craft.

or you can turn down a broom handle by eye and put a leather tip on it and it will do the job.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

robinsoncraft said:


> Get your length, then cut it in half and glue them when your done


 So when your at the pool hall you just need some chalk , Tite Bond 3, Hand Saw and Your Cue. Walk in Glue it up, play Pool. When your ready to leave whip out hand saw cut in half for easier travel. Repeat Every time.

JK I got what ya meant


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

MastersHand said:


> So when your at the pool hall you just need some chalk , Tite Bond 3, Hand Saw and Your Cue. Walk in Glue it up, play Pool. When your ready to leave whip out hand saw cut in half for easier travel. Repeat Every time.
> 
> JK I got what ya meant


Baahaahaaaa


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

My friend turned a cue in high school metal shop from aluminum. He did well, and its a great breaking stick. But what I got out if it is that it does wobble a lot! You need some kind of anti vibe wheel for something that long. He did make it in two pieces too. Lots of sanding!


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

Dwillems26 said:


> My friend turned a cue in high school metal shop from aluminum. He did well, and its a great breaking stick. But what I got out if it is that it does wobble a lot! You need some kind of anti vibe wheel for something that long. He did make it in two pieces too. Lots of sanding!


 
Need one or two steady rests when turning something that long and narrow. Alot of vibration will occur. It has been done but takes some skills.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Another thing to think about is the drying times. I watched a TV show "How It's made" and they said it gets rough turned dried a few months turned and dried again before the final turning. It was done this way to ensure that the sticks were and stayed straight. 

The vibration and degree of difficulty is what has kept me away from it for the time being. 

Seeing that I have been playing pool for in tournaments, leagues and for financial gain in pool halls for about 30 years. A nicely balanced straight stick is preferred. I like the new design Cuetec 360 sticks. The shaft is 3 pieces laminated together length wise instead of a solid piece.


----------



## fish4fun (Mar 12, 2012)

i plan on making two separate pieces that are 29" long each i have sketched some ideas when i get my final i'll post them up


----------

